# SuperStrada Apex vs Fuji SL-1 Comp LE



## bobmcee (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, looking for some help.

I am 220 lbs, and plan to ride 2x week, for 20-40 miles at a time.

I am very handy and have no problem not using a LBS.

my budget is ~1200.
At LBS I can get an Alum bike withe Apex (maybe 105)
I did like 105 a little better than apex when I test rode.

Should I go for the BD SuperStrada with APEX for $900
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/super_strada_xii.htm


or the
Fuji SL-1 Comp LE carbon fiber with 105
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/fuji/fuji_sl1.htm for $1299


The SuperStrada Apex has lower gearing and pedals - but maybe a stiff ride?

the Fuji has Carbon, 105, and better resale? 

Any reason to pick one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Well the SuperStrada has a full Apex group, while the Fuji has Tektro brakes and a low-end FSA Vero crankset, which quite frankly, you almost never find on carbon bikes.

As far as resale goes, you're probably right on the Fuji, but it did cost $400 more.


----------



## bobmcee (Aug 29, 2012)

*maybe Ti instead - better package*

Thanks for the closer look. 
Now that I am really examining things, the Fuji looks less appealing.
But at $900 am I really getting a sub-par frame as wheelset?

Going away from the VueltaXRP wheels and into a Ti frame puts me at
$1700 Titanium Frame SRAM Rival Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Ti Heat

which is equiv to a ~$1400 bike at a LBS (in terms of price alone factoring tax and pedals).

1400 will get me a Cannondale CAAD with 105, or Alum Trek.

I am so hesitant.... I think I want the Ti SRAM Rival with the Mavic wheels.


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

bobmcee said:


> Going away from the VueltaXRP wheels and into a Ti frame puts me at
> $1700 Titanium Frame SRAM Rival Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Ti Heat
> 
> which is equiv to a ~$1400 bike at a LBS (in terms of price alone factoring tax and pedals).
> ...


Most titanium frames alone START over $1700. If you're not a brand snob, the BD Ti bikes might be the best deal (on a regular basis, not a sale) going in road bikes, anywhere.

The Ti Heat (SRAM Rival) seems like the sweet spot as far as price/performance ratio on the Ti bikes.


----------



## bobmcee (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ti Heat it is!*

thanks jazzbolicious

So I jumped from 900 to $1700!

Going to the Ti... 
I am justifying as follows in regard to both LBS bikes and other BD bikes...
1) Hardly any bad reviews
2) Comfortable frame
3) Long lasting frame, less prone to damage
4) Decent wheels
5) Rival group over Apex (althogh I think I would prefer ultegra I don't want to pay the extra 400, and I think the gearing is more suited to the hills near me)

Chris at Bikes direct was very helpful via email, but so was this forum.. thanks


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 for the Ti bike. I do a lot of window shopping on BD, just seeing what I'd spend my imaginary money on if a stranger handed me ~$2000. I don't know of a single bad review of the Ti Motos. The only thing I read consistently is that many people choose to remove the frame decals for a more understated look, and some racer types seem to be convinced that titanium flexes more at the BB under hard power than high end carbon, but that's not the sort of thing that 99% of cyclists and even many racers would notice and/or care about. That said, the Fuji is also an amazing deal, and if you can stand the awful colors, it's a simple task to swap the crank for a 105 or Ultegra set from Ebay for less than $100, and Tektro brakes work just fine assuming you put in some good pads. I think you'd be happy either way, but I'd be more confident saying the Moto frame will be mint condition in 8 years than the Fuji.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

+2 for the moto ti, ive got this coming next week ; )
Ti Inferno


----------

